# TX 22 no longer a deal?



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Spotted one in a ACE Hardware store $425.00! Whaaat? I talked to the clerk: "I only work here". He said they received six and had two left. No .22 ammunition of course.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

I'm glad I got mine before all the stupidity started.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Seems like gun prices are dropping, some are still holding on for the big dollar.
But the ammo shortage is affecting the gun industry's ability to take advantage of the strong demand to buy a firearm . 
IMO


----------

